# Box and Tooling Gloat from a Tool Junkie



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 19, 2013)

well, 
i can't say i'm in the class with Old Machinist, or Charley Davidson, or Bill, or Old Iron or others that have lots of tools but i'm gaining.....:rofl:

I'm not sure how long ago, but a machinist had met the Grand Machine Maker in the Sky...
a nice lady placed an add on CL for a tool box with a mystery drawer.:thinking:
no other description was given.
I called the number listed and received an answering machine, i left a brief but interested message.
She called right back and we set a time for me to come take a look., i was on time and she was waiting.
she pointed out the box and said the bottom sliding drawer was stuck closed as has been for some time.
i opened the top drawer and found nothing but endmills, these are sample pics much of the tooling is still in boxes...










2nd drawer had nothing but taps, reamers, drill bits.
i was amazed by how much carbide and cobalt tooling was visible.






she asked if $75 was acceptable, i nearly dislocated my thumb trying to get into my pocket for the money!!!!"jawdrop:
i hadn't yet seen the mystery drawer...
i unloaded the box drawers and slid the box on it's back into my pick up.
i got it home and it's been sitting for a month or so.
i just got around to sorting out some of the stuff  hew:
there is all kinds of quality tooling in here!!






the broken drawer wasn't really broken, the handle was just missing. she didn't know you just have to have the bottom cover up in order to open the drawers. the mystery drawer just had a few end mills and drill bits and a hand planer for wood and a carpenters level . 

Thanks for reading!
mike)


----------



## Analias (Jul 19, 2013)

Oy!  You suck! Nice catch. 

I'm starting to believe there are no machinist in the whole of New Mexico, let alone Albuquerque. The little I do see seems to be going at premium prices. 

Some folks have all the luck. 

-Freeman 


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice score Mike as for tools you'll get there just keeping watch CL.

Paul


----------



## RandyM (Jul 19, 2013)

:thumbsup: Good for you. Makes it all kinda fun now doesn't it?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 19, 2013)

Good one, nice score.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Guys for the kind words, i'll be sortin' stuff for a couple days at least!!
:biggrin:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2013)

:winner: :yousuck3: :goodjob2::allgood:


----------



## chip_slinger (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice score!


----------



## 110octane (Jul 20, 2013)

Analias said:


> Oy!  You suck! Nice catch.
> 
> I'm starting to believe there are no machinist in the whole of New Mexico, let alone Albuquerque. The little I do see seems to be going at premium prices.
> 
> ...



One of these days the Sandia National Lab will sell off their vast collection of high precision machinery and you will be the only guy on here with two or three Hardinge HLV-3 ultra precision lathes with super secret tooling all made to old time rigorous US Gov't specifications.  (As opposed to the present government practice of buying from any old contractor with connections who relabels Chinese hardware!)
Geoff Morgan


----------



## fastback (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice score.


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice score Mike
That deserves the royal :yousuck:       :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

